# Help with being retired and what are we entitled to



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Guys what do you no longer have to pay as a result of being retired and only living off your pension. Any help would be great and tips would be very useful:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

CAB will be able to give benefits advice if you're only on your pension, may depend on what other assets you have though......


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Cheers dude whos CAB ?


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends upon your age - 


Paula


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

PaulaJayne said:


> Depends upon your age -
> 
> Paula


65 paula:thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

chillly said:


> Cheers dude whos CAB ?


Citezens advice bearu!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

IIRC you should now stop paying National Health and Insurance.

Paula


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's something to have a gander at. I didn't read ALL of it, but it does have some useful tips/pointers :

http://www.moneymagpie.com/article/perks-for-the-over-60s


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bus pass 
Discount at B and Q (possibly only Wednesdays, do check)
A few other entitlements check on Internet or CAB as advised already, that is Citizens Advice Bureau by the way.


----------

